# Dark hair follicle? I don't even know.



## JULIA (May 28, 2008)

Whenever I shave my legs, or any part of my body for that matter, I get these really dark spots. I hate them, I really do because it looks like I haven't shaved for awhile when I did. How can I make them go away, or at least make them less visible? 

Now, on my chest area I have the same problem. I have these same spots but I've never shaved my chest, so..uh...what's going on? I hate it a lot, it makes me feel very uncomfortable. Any ideas?


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 28, 2008)

I get those on my calfs ..... I'd like to know if there is a way to get rid of them also .


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2008)

have you tried waxing? they may very well be just dark hair follicles which can be fixed with waxing or threading.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 31, 2008)

Sounds like http://specktra.net/f177/i-have-kera...ilaris-101305/


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 31, 2008)

exfoilate b4 u shave, this will help any stubble/hair become looser so u can shave more closely. it sounds like maybe u arent getting a close enough shave. u might like a shaving gel instead of a cream also. and maybe try a razor with more blades then ur using now.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 1, 2008)

Doesn't sound like Keratosis Pilaris or at least the link I read.  I have the same thing...  I'll shave my legs and they will be smooth as a baby's bottom, but you can see like the remainder of the dark hair that is beneath the skin.


----------



## JULIA (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't believe that's what I have at all. I don't have bumps. Really, my legs aren't the concern. It's my chest


----------



## concertina (Jun 3, 2008)

Sounds like it might be time for a trip to the dermatologist. I'm sure they'd be able to help you....


----------



## pinkstar (Jun 3, 2008)

I think waxing would be your best bet. Over time, your hair folicles can stretch by constantly shaving/waxing/plucking, so your best bet is to rid of all the hair from the root.


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 24, 2008)

It sounds like ingrown hair maybe??
I get this too, and I epilate, exfoliate *and* shave!
I'm pale skinned and have dark hair, so it shows up more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You could try a cream for it. I can't remember off-hand what it's called, but I can find out if you like.


----------

